# Muilti-purpose goat breeds??



## sbrandewie (Jan 11, 2016)

My husband and I have a lot of underbrush in our woods that we want to get cleared. We know goats are great for this purpose, but we want a breed that is also good for milk. Any suggestions?


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 11, 2016)

Not a goatt expert, but I would think any of the dairy breeds would fill the bill. 

I personally got two Nigerian dwarf wethers this fall for the purpose of brush clearing, but haven't turned them out yet. If goat raising goes well for me I may add more at a later date.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 11, 2016)

i raise lamancha dairy goats and they work hard cleaning up my 60 acres and give good sweet milk too.  the difference they have made in the underbrush is amazing.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2016)

Greetings @sbrandewie from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! 
Asking a bunch of goaties for suggestions is like opening Pandora's box!  They will each try to "sell you" their preferred breed  There are actually some other threads already discussing various pros and cons of different breeds. Actually, covering a WEALTH of info in general! Get comfy &  Glad you joined us!

BTW, how many acres of woods are we talking? Has it already been fenced? When you get your goats, please consider sharing some pics. we all love pics


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings @sbrandewie from the front range in Colorado
> Asking a bunch of goaties for suggestions is like opening Pandora's box!  They will each try to "sell you" their preferred breed



Well that is just NOT true.  By the way, Nigerian Dwarf goats are the best breed ever and is what she should get.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 12, 2016)

NO MATTER the breed they will make the woods look like you hired a clean-up crew!   By the way, they will stand on their hind legs to reach leaves, vines, branches, etc.  Unless you are short, you may want to get taller goats.    

Really, they will make it look like you measured everything "that" high up.  Also, they seem to love & tolerate the darned thorny stuff, too.   A group will clean off ditch banks beautifully  -- providing the water is gone, as the dairy breeds feel they will surely MELT if rain/water hits them.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 12, 2016)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Well that is just NOT true.  By the way, Nigerian Dwarf goats are the best breed ever and is what she should get.




Nigerian Dwarves are not the best breed ever!   Although I do think they would be a good choice for you, @sbrandewie. Or, like @goatgurl said, Lamancha wethers would be great too. I have two Mini-Lamancha's and they clear the brush really well, better then my two Myotonic goats do.


----------



## sbrandewie (Jan 12, 2016)

goatgurl said:


> i raise lamancha dairy goats and they work hard cleaning up my 60 acres and give good sweet milk too.  the difference they have made in the underbrush is amazing.


Lamanchas were actually on the top of my list of breeds to consider. I have heard they are calm and friendly. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## sbrandewie (Jan 12, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings @sbrandewie from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH!
> Asking a bunch of goaties for suggestions is like opening Pandora's box!  They will each try to "sell you" their preferred breed  There are actually some other threads already discussing various pros and cons of different breeds. Actually, covering a WEALTH of info in general! Get comfy &  Glad you joined us!
> 
> BTW, how many acres of woods are we talking? Has it already been fenced? When you get your goats, please consider sharing some pics. we all love pics


Ha! Thanks for the warm and informative welcome  I will definitely look into the comparison threads you suggested. That's a great idea. We have about an acre fenced in right now, but will be expanding the area to cover a total of 3 acres eventually. I will absolutely share photos! 
@Mini Horses thats exactly what we are hoping for! We have lots of shrub rose and wild blackberries that have taken over. I can't wait to see what we can get accomplished with these goats. 
Thanks to everyone for your suggestions! They are much appreciated


----------



## TAH (Feb 16, 2016)

What breed did you get?


----------



## sbrandewie (Mar 10, 2016)

We are FINALLY getting Nigerians on Sunday. Woo hoo. We came across some obstacles when putting up the fence. Hopefully it is at least somewhat goat-proof. We are very excited to get them!


----------



## TAH (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats Hope they fit in good.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 10, 2016)

Grats on your soon to be new goats!


----------



## sbrandewie (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey guys.  So we heard from someone that we sell our rabbits to that Nigerian Dwarfs have a lot of kidding problems. Is this true?! This has my husband and I very worried. We are supposed to meet someone tomorrow afternoon for the NDs


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2016)

@OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer  <--- all have extensive experience with nigies (as well as full sized goats) I think they'd tend to disagree, but either way, I hope they'll ease your concerns.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 12, 2016)

sbrandewie said:


> Hey guys.  So we heard from someone that we sell our rabbits to that Nigerian Dwarfs have a lot of kidding problems. Is this true?! This has my husband and I very worried. We are supposed to meet someone tomorrow afternoon for the NDs


I have not found that to be the case
Most goat births are routine for all breeds but occasionally a gpat has a problem
I do not believe that Nigerians have more problems, I've always heard they had less


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd have to disagree with nigies have lots of kidding issues. Almost any time I see a ND have issues kidding is when they are very overweight or have a large litter. One of my girls needed help last year because she was a little first timer with quads, she had 2 kids trying to come at once. This year she had 5 and needed no help with the birthing.

Haven't really had any other issues. Any goat can have problems but nigies seldom seem to have hard kiddings. You just need to be smart with the buck you breed her with. 

Maybe this person meant pygmys, I have heard they can have issues.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I do not believe that Nigerians have more problems, I've always heard they had less


Ditto


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 12, 2016)

sbrandewie said:


> Hey guys.  So we heard from someone that we sell our rabbits to that Nigerian Dwarfs have a lot of kidding problems. Is this true?! This has my husband and I very worried. We are supposed to meet someone tomorrow afternoon for the NDs



Nigies rarely have kidding issues, rarely get mastitis, and are generally easy to keep in condition as well as easy to care for.

Pygmys are often confused with Nigerians because they are both small breeds, but they are distinctly different. Pygmys are wonderful little goats... usually sshorter height wise but "rounder" in the body. Considered a meat goat as opposed to the Nigerian Dwarf that is a dairy goat. Pygmys are generally stouter and are often referred to as a barrel on little stilts. From all I have heard, pygmys, because of their body shape and head size are more prone to kidding  complications.

There are many that have nigie/pygmy crosses that do fine.

Congratulations on your new goats!


----------



## sbrandewie (Mar 13, 2016)

You guys, thank you SO much for clearing this up. You've told me just what I hoped to hear. So grateful for this online community!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2016)

Well??? Did you get the goats?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2016)

Gosh GW... it hasn't even been a week yet!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 18, 2016)

Did ya get your goaties yet? I raise ND and they are wonderful, I hope you like them. I know I'm a little late on the subject but, the only kidding problems I have had with my NDs was a doeling coming out with only one foot and her mother could not pass her, so we had to help get her out. Other than that all of our other goats have been good except one older doe that we lost this year due to kidding complications, but she was a mini nubian.


----------



## sbrandewie (Mar 19, 2016)

We sure did! We had our first real "goat experience" yesterday. Came home to find the buck in my garden eating my yarrow! We were planning on putting up a line of electric today...plans changed. My husband and I were able to get it installed within a couple of hours and they learned quickly to keep away. Fun evening! They are funny little creatures, but we are enjoying them.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 19, 2016)

Aww!!! I hope y'all have fun with them.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

gosh.... your little guy seems terribly sexcited to be there!  Is mom in heat? Grats on your new family additions! Have a blast with them!


----------



## sbrandewie (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes she is! Ha! I was wondering how you knew until I looked more closely! 
These are things I will learn to look out for before posting. Lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 19, 2016)

Bucks will be bucks.....


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

LMAO too funny and no harm, no foul!


----------



## TAH (Mar 19, 2016)

They are adorable.


----------

